# Frig Is Leaking Inside Camper Never Mind Found It.!



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

anyone know why the frig is not draining to the outside. I checked the connection of the drain tube and its hooked up properly , but no water is draining out the end stuck in the grill. i,m getting the floor pretty wet inside, behind the converter, any help would be appreciated. Ron p. s. the trailer is sitting level. Sorry guys , DW put a leaky gallon of water below stove that was leaking all over floor ..


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, that's great news... I guess.

I thought I had fridge problems when my trailer was brand new, but it turned out to be the leaking shower running under the wall when the trailer was tipped a certain way.


----------

